# best Internet stores for buying nail polishes



## Briedis (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Only today I have found this forum and just fell in love with it.

I'm addicted to nail polishes but they are kinda expensive in my country. So I thought maybe you have some good online stores where the prices are not bitting the wallet and the shipping to Europe wouldn't be more expensive than the whole package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

Welcome to MUT!

Have you checked out Zoya?


----------



## Briedis (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the welcoming  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually I haven't even seen this brand in my country (by the way it's Lithuania  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). but in the pictures this polish looks amazing.  although I think that 8$+ shipping  for one bottle is a little bit too much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe you know online stores that sell it cheaper?


----------



## Pancua (Feb 10, 2012)

I would say check out ebay or Amazon for Zoya, essie, China Glaze, Wet N Wild, maybe even revlon?


----------



## Briedis (Feb 10, 2012)

Well I have tried ebay, but the nail polishes were not at the best shape and Amazon doesn't accept  PayPal, that's why I asked some secrets of online shops ^.^


----------



## leah970 (Feb 10, 2012)

I have found some really good deals on crackle nail polish, Havent got it yet but I searched reviews and it sounds good. so I guess I will see.


----------



## kekeka (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought my OPI and Essie nail polish from this web site http://www.herstyle-shop.com , they accept paypal and fast shipping.


----------



## Leylani (Mar 9, 2012)

Transdesign.com is where I order from. They have a flat rate shipping at $23 if you do not order more than 8-9 bottles.

Their price on the polishes are really really really inexpensive (they have China Glaze, Misa, Orly, Essie and so on). So even if the shipping rate sounds high, the price for each item ends up very low!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Mar 12, 2012)

thanks for this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the flat rate for shipping is only $5!!! I'm currently on a no buy till April 2nd, but come April 3rd it's on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks again!
 



> Originally Posted by *kekeka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought my OPI and Essie nail polish from this web site http://www.herstyle-shop.com , they accept paypal and fast shipping.


----------



## emily25 (Mar 16, 2012)

Have you tried this online store - " http://www.perfumerydirect.com "

Before month i got this online store and its really nice all products. I just love it.

Check it out may be it will help you.


----------



## kekeka (Mar 30, 2012)

You're welcome aleeeshuh. I just ordered the OPI NEW YORK City Ballet Collection 2012 for myself. 





Last time I ordered Essie Navigate Her Collection nail polish from them - http://www.herstyle-shop.com they sent me a free mini Essie gift bag. Love it 





I like their customer service and shipping is fast too.


----------



## SalonClearwater (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you for giving your opinion. Thank you to all my friend who share his or her opinion. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Leylani (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kekeka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought my OPI and Essie nail polish from this web site http://www.herstyle-shop.com , they accept paypal and fast shipping.


 Well that is not really good for international shipping.


----------

